# This is the only camera you need ever...



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

The GF1 handles video and pics like a champ and it is small...and yes I do have a 5D Mark II; which is too big to carry every where.

I am shooting all my videos and pics with this thing...and now just the pancake lens..I was messing around at the shop testing out in low light...anybody have video ideas?


----------

